# Sonax winter screen wash - thoughts?



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Was looking at the 1z screen stuff everyone raves about, but also saw a few references to the Sonax Anitfreeze & Clearview stuff. I want to get a WINTER version with antifreeze and not just the summer screenwash...

Quick search and I only found 1 UK stockist and it is cheaper than the 1z for double the quantity 

Anyone know where else you can get it or if its any good? It does seem like it might be rebranded by some car manufacturers as I see references to Merc, Vauxhall etc and wondered if my local dealer might have it and save some £ on postage?

Any thoughts or ideas?

thanks


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Not used it, but have tried other Sonax product and they were good so expect it will be good.

Good questions on the 1Z though, I use the 1Z additive, but I was never sure on anti freezing properties so suppliment with a cheapy screen wash for the antifreezing agents.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

nip into your local vauxhall dealership , they do the sonax range , 
i get my stuff direct


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil - I read a few details on some other sites and it clearly says "...for summer use" on the 1z and Sonax standard concentrates. Only the other antifreeze versions state winter use, and they need diluting at 1:1/1:2 etc. The Sonax stuff was £3.49 for 1L while 1z was £4.95 for 500ml and both have the same dilution rates....

I have a feeling the VAG stuff is all Sonax so may just check this out a but more...


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

just checked out my catalogue and there is a ready to use type as well for the winter.
prices are so cheap though no chance of a group buy as the p+p will be to much


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I've used THIS STUFF last winter and found it very good. We had a pretty easy winter, but certanly with lower temperatures than you guys have, and AFAIK didn't froze in the tank (diluted corectly).
Cleaning wise was again very good, no streaking and no freezing on the windscreen.

Try it, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

toni said:


> I've used THIS STUFF last winter and found it very good. We had a pretty easy winter, but certanly with lower temperatures than you guys have, and AFAIK didn't froze in the tank (diluted corectly).
> Cleaning wise was again very good, no streaking and no freezing on the windscreen.
> 
> Try it, you won't be dissapointed.


thanks Toni - thats the stuff I had my eye on, so good to hear it works well :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

:lol:

just had a good old rummage in the garage looking for something else, and found a bottle of GM Opti Clear screen wash, and damned if it isnt the EXACT same bottle, lid, colour etc as the Sonax stuff :lol: It was used at the last service and the remaining half bottle chucked in the car by Saab.....same stuff I've been using all along


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice 
From what I hear, Sonax manufactures OE for many car makers.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

just grabbed 2 bottles of the Lidl stuff as well - only a cleaner but will see how it does


----------

